

Show HN: We got annoyed by our cat, so we made a site about it - mbesto
http://www.mycatdo.es/

======
_neil
Sorry, how is this relevant to HN?

------
chris_wot
Oh look, a site about cats on the Internet!

------
forlorn
We're sorry, but something went wrong.

If you are the application owner check the logs for more information.

~~~
philipDS
Back up now.. [http://www.mycatdo.es/cats/go-to-the-
toilet](http://www.mycatdo.es/cats/go-to-the-toilet)

